# Drivers side window



## GTO_Mike (Jul 24, 2006)

Whenever I put the drivers side window down all the way with the auto down function it clunks pretty loud when it hits bottom. I haven't heard the passenger side do it but then again I haven't ever sat in the passenger seat right next to the window when it goes down. Anyone else have this going on?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*NOT ME*


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I had a problem like that on a previous car I owned... VW... the window wound up falling down into the door in the middle of winter. I'd get it checked out while it's still warm out


----------

